# Opening .WIM files (and where to find ImageX)



## deresser (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi 
To extract/edit .WIM files a small command line tool is needed, namely ImageX. 
It works as following: A .WIM file needs to be mounted to a existing 
directory, which means the contents of the file is kind of copied to that 
directory. Here it can be read and/or edited. Finally, when unmounting the 
directory all is back to normal (and if the /COMMIT switch is used the 
changes will be written back to the .WIM file). 
The utility ImageX.exe can be downloaded by clicking the following 
link: 

Download ImageX.exe

Hope this helps :smile:


----------

